

Ask HN: Shopping cart advice? - rcharleswhite

Hi everyone,
 I'm sure this question, or variants of it, has been asked before, so forgive me if this is repetitive.<p>I'm looking for advice on shopping carts. Googling is hard, because there is so much marketing speak and bad reviews.<p>I have five main requirements:<p>1) Non-Hosted. While we will not host the site in house, I want the flexibility of choosing my own hosting provider.<p>2) Easy to Design for or Skin. We will probably end up paying someone for a professional looking UI, and would like this to be as easy as possible.<p>3) Good set of included modules. We don't want to roll our own search, shipping, payment gateways, etc.<p>4) Unix based.<p>5) Extendable. Ideally the cart would be written in Java/PHP/Ruby/Python, and have a cleanish code base and some documention.<p>We are willing to spend money, probably up to $2000 USD. If anyone has any suggestions or additional points that should be thought of, I would much appreciate it.<p>Thanks,
   Charlie
======
csbartus
Zencart was/is the leader, Magento is the newcomer but looks very strong.

Wordpress has very good shopping cart plugins in case you want to add a
publisihing & advertising platform to your shop. (highly recommended!)

Also Shopify can be a solution.

------
asnyder
No money is necessary, check out Magento (<http://www.magentocommerce.com/>).
It's very flexible, fully open source, and has a very active community.

~~~
rcharleswhite
Thanks, Magento looks good. I will definitely keep looking at this.

------
mahmud
ZenCart.

